# Free Pattern for a Beautiful Moon Star Scarf



## kiwifrau

Found this pattern "Moon Star Scarf".

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/knitted-moon-flower-scarf

Description: cast on 12 stitches. Turn your work over.

Beautiful Knit Scarf

Row 2 Right Side/ slip the first stitch, cross yarn over, 10 knit stitches, cross yarn over, 1 knit stitch

Row 3/ slip the first stitch, 12 purl stitches, 1 knit stitch. Total 14 stitches.

Row 4 RS/ slip the first stitch, cross yarn over, 12 knit stitches, cross yarn over, 1 knit stitch.

Row 5/ slip the first stitch, 1 knit stitch, 12 purl stitches, 2 knit stitches. Total 16 stitches.

Row 6 RS/ slip the first stitch, 1 knit stitch, cross yarn over, 12 knit stitches, cross yarn over, 2 knit stitches.

Row 7/ slip the first stitch, 2 knit stitches, 12 purl stitches, 3 knit stitches. Total 18 stitches.

Row 8 RS/ slip the first stitch, 2 knit stitches, cross yarn over, 12 knit stitches, cross yarn over, 3 knit stitches.

Row 9/ 4 knit stitches, 12 purl stitches, 4 knit stitches. Total 20 stitches.

Row 10 RS/ 4 knit stitches, cross yarn over, 12 knit stitches, cross yarn over, 4 knit stitches.

Row 11/ 5 knit stitches, 12 purl stitches, 5 knit stitches. Total 22 stitches.

Row 12 RS/ 5 knit stitches, cross yarn over, slip 3 stitches to cable needle before working (hold at front), make 3 knit stitches, make 3 knit stitches from the cable needle. Slip 3 stitches to cable needle (hold at back), make 3 knit stitches, make 3 knit stitches from cable needle. Cross yarn over. 5 knit stitches.

Row 13/ 6 knit stitches, 12 purl stitches, 6 knit stitches. Total 24 stitches.

Row 14 RS/ 6 knit stitches, cross yarn over, 12 knit stitches, cross yarn over, 6 knit stitches.

Row 15/ 7 knit stitches, 12 purl stitches, 7 knit stitches. Total 26 stitches.

Row 16 RS/ 26 knit stitches.

Row 17/ 7 knit stitches, 12 purl stitches, 7 knit stitches.

Row 18 RS/ 26 knit stitches. No more increasing stitches.

Rows 19-21 like row 17.

Row 20 like row 18.

Row 22 RS/ knit like row 12 but without increasing. 5 knit stitches, slip 3 stitches to cable needle before working (hold at front), make 3 knit stitches, make 3 knit stitches from cable needle. Slip 3 stitches to cable needle (hold at back), make 3 knit stitches, make 3 knit stitches from cable needle, 5 knit stitches.

Beautiful Knit Scarf

Knit odd rows like row 17, and even rows like row 18. Every 10th RSR is like row 22. Knit until you get the length you need. Finish the scarf the same way, but instead of increasing stitches, you decrease (2 stitches together). Once you finish knitting the required length, cast on elastic in rounds around the edges: 2 knit stitches, 2 purl stitches (make sure that the elastic closes up). Cross yarn over on the slanted edges, and knit 7-10 rows (optional). Bind off all stitches.


----------



## dachsmom

That is a very pretty scarf. Thanks for posting!


----------



## yover8

That is a beautiful scarf! Thank you very much for reworking the translation into more understandable English terms!!! 

One question:

Does "cross yarn over" refer to making the cables?


----------



## snughollow

Lovely scarf. Thank for the pattern.


----------



## olithia

Very nice scarf. Thanks.


----------



## Fij from VH

Really pretty, thanks for translating. What size needle and yarn would you use?


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

Very pretty.

Also love the cowl/sweatery thing on the site below the picture of this one. It's almost $6.00 - I wonder if the directions need "translation", too?


----------



## grandmapaws

I am not a beginning knitter, but have never seen a few of the phrases in this pattern. One is cross yarn over, would that be yarn over? Also, cast on and "turn work over", don't understand that. Can someone explain? Thanks Gail


----------



## Pegdog

FANTASTIC! I'm starting this tonight.


----------



## run4fittness

thanks


----------



## Dsynr

dachsmom said:


> That is a very pretty scarf. Thanks for posting!


ditto. I can't wait to finish my WIPS and start it for ME!


----------



## Kaye3514

Oh only if I could knit thanks for sharing such a beautiful scarf


----------



## LadyBecket

Thank you so very much!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiwifrau

I haven't started this pattern myself as yet. Saw it this morning and will be knitting it soon. At the moment I can't help answer any of the questions that some of you have asked. Just thought it was too pretty not to share with KP members. I will answer some of your questions as to what I believe it means.


----------



## kiwifrau

yover8 said:


> That is a beautiful scarf! Thank you very much for reworking the translation into more understandable English terms!!!
> 
> One question:
> 
> Does "cross yarn over" refer to making the cables?


My understanding of "cross yarn over" would mean adding a stitch as as you read the rows it starts at 12 stitches and after your would have done the yarn over the stitches have increased to 14 etc., etc.


----------



## kiwifrau

Fij from VH said:


> Really pretty, thanks for translating. What size needle and yarn would you use?


Looks to me like a thicker yarn (wool) therefore you would use a larger needle.


----------



## kiwifrau

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> Also love the cowl/sweatery thing on the site below the picture of this one. It's almost $6.00 - I wonder if the directions need "translation", too?


From what I've read on "Etsy" seems this pattern is in English. It's a PDF file and there was only 1 negative comment, everyone else was saying how easy it is to follow (the pattern).


----------



## kiwifrau

grandmapaws said:


> I am not a beginning knitter, but have never seen a few of the phrases in this pattern. One is cross yarn over, would that be yarn over? Also, cast on and "turn work over", don't understand that. Can someone explain? Thanks Gail


I would also think that "cross yarn over" would be "yarn over". "Turn work over" was funny, but also would think it means turn to the next row.


----------



## vershi

Thank you for that pattern, its beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lildeb2

So pretty, thank you.


----------



## Bostonmama

Love this scarf. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## israpixie

I am not sure I understand the following:

" cast on elastic in rounds around the edges: 2 knit stitches, 2 purl stitches (make sure that the elastic closes up). Cross yarn over on the slanted edges, and knit 7-10 rows (optional). Bind off all stitches."

What do you think is meant by elastic? I have worked the other stuff out. Also, where is pattern for the flower?


----------



## israpixie

I am not sure I understand the following:

" cast on elastic in rounds around the edges: 2 knit stitches, 2 purl stitches (make sure that the elastic closes up). Cross yarn over on the slanted edges, and knit 7-10 rows (optional). Bind off all stitches."

What do you think is meant by elastic? I have worked the other stuff out. Also, where is pattern for the flower?


----------



## israpixie

I am not sure I understand the following:

" cast on elastic in rounds around the edges: 2 knit stitches, 2 purl stitches (make sure that the elastic closes up). Cross yarn over on the slanted edges, and knit 7-10 rows (optional). Bind off all stitches."

What do you think is meant by elastic? I have worked the other stuff out. Also, where is pattern for the flower?


----------



## GrannyH

I think "elastic" means ribbing stitch, which is elastic.


----------



## israpixie

GrannyH said:


> I think "elastic" means ribbing stitch, which is elastic.


That was my thought also, but wanted to make sure. The whole pattern is rather oddly written, is it not? But quite doable. Would love the flower pattern as I think it makes the whole scarf/


----------



## GrannyH

For knitted flower patterns and videos, Goggle:
knitted flower patterns easy free


----------



## knitnut1939

What a beautiful job Sounds complicated but some day I hope to try it.


----------



## knotlinda

Thank you for the pattern. Very pretty indeed.


----------



## beaz

kiwifrau said:


> From what I've read on "Etsy" seems this pattern is in English. It's a PDF file and there was only 1 negative comment, everyone else was saying how easy it is to follow (the pattern).


Could you provide the link to Etsy as I would like to read the comments - thanks


----------



## tikva

Thank you for sharing. Waiting to see your scarf


----------



## snughollow

I may be wrong, but I believe that cross yarn over means an increase. Can anyone else clarify this?


----------



## curlyq

So pretty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nitchik

Thanks for posting this! I hope to knit it soon.
Also have saved the link to the other pattern, the cowl/wrap item from Etsy. Would love that for one of my DILs


----------



## cdanzinger

The cross over is confusing,, as I don't see a lace effect that a yo would create.. Also, where is the cable portion.. Dilly Darn, such a lovely piece. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## Needlesgalore

Beautiful and thank you so much for the pattern translation.


----------



## kiwifrau

beaz said:


> Could you provide the link to Etsy as I would like to read the comments - thanks


Here is the link.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/167160892/knitting-pattern-cable-knit-sweater?ref=shop_home_feat_1

If it doesn't open, remove the https://

www.etsy.com/listing/167160892/knitting-pattern-cable-knit-sweater?ref=shop_home_feat_1

Scroll down on the photo to where it reads: "Item Details" beside that you will see 5 or so yellow stars and "67" in blue, click on that and you will be able to read all the comments.


----------



## bettytee

Thank you for sharing this pattern it is lovely


----------



## israpixie

kiwifrau said:


> Here is the link.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/167160892/knitting-pattern-cable-knit-sweater?ref=shop_home_feat_1
> 
> If it doesn't open, remove the https://
> 
> www.etsy.com/listing/167160892/knitting-pattern-cable-knit-sweater?ref=shop_home_feat_1
> 
> Scroll down on the photo to where it reads: "Item Details" beside that you will see 5 or so yellow stars and "67" in blue, click on that and you will be able to read all the comments.


That's a pattern for something else.


----------



## cdanzinger

yepper, I see the effect of the yo on the bottom pic. and the cable pattern is there.. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## beaz

kiwifrau said:


> Here is the link.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/167160892/knitting-pattern-cable-knit-sweater?ref=shop_home_feat_1
> 
> If it doesn't open, remove the https://
> 
> www.etsy.com/listing/167160892/knitting-pattern-cable-knit-sweater?ref=shop_home_feat_1
> 
> Scroll down on the photo to where it reads: "Item Details" beside that you will see 5 or so yellow stars and "67" in blue, click on that and you will be able to read all the comments.


The link provided is for a sweater or maybe the scarf is sold


----------



## Deenasan

Such a pretty pattern. Did someone post that it was of Russian origin? I have seen some of the most beautiful patterns that are in Russian (and Japanese and Ukrainian, and Romanian, and etc), it would be great if SOMEONE could edit an English language version of the patterns. I know it would be rather time consuming gathering the patterns, obtaining permission, and translating, but WOW what a market you would have just starting with KP'ers as potential customers!!! JIMHO


----------



## Sheena

Thank you for sharing this lovely find.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine

Ha-I bought wool today to make this.Only I couldn't remember where I'd seen the pattern.Thank you so much for saving me all that time!!


----------



## Melodypop

This is the start for those interested. I used Vanna's Choice yarn with size 10 1/2 needles.


----------



## kiwifrau

Melodypop said:


> This is the start for those interested. I used Vanna's Choice yarn with size 10 1/2 needles.


WOW! Can't wait to start this myself. Won't be for another week or so as I'm just about, yes just about finished my reno of my house. Only hold up is we are waiting for 3 light fixtures to arrive and then I'm done....Well till I start on the 2nd floor, ha! Can't believe that this has taken 10 months to complete but well worth the wait.
Anyway, didn't mean to get side tracked. Love, love the start and hopefully you will be able to help those who need the help way before I can. Honestly appreciate it. This is one more reason I love KP.
Hmmm! Maybe I'll go down to the Family Room to see if I have any wool and start this after all. Ha!

Going to join a Kraft Group here in the Lifestyle development I'm living in next Thursday as they also have a knitters group. Even asked if the members knit for charity, hospitals etc., etc. Yes they do.... Yeah!


----------



## kiwifrau

Deenasan said:


> Such a pretty pattern. Did someone post that it was of Russian origin? I have seen some of the most beautiful patterns that are in Russian (and Japanese and Ukrainian, and Romanian, and etc), it would be great if SOMEONE could edit an English language version of the patterns. I know it would be rather time consuming gathering the patterns, obtaining permission, and translating, but WOW what a market you would have just starting with KP'ers as potential customers!!! JIMHO


Also love, love the Polish, Russian, Japanese, Ukrainian etc., etc patterns.

I found this one by accident, I'm always opening one site, then see something interesting, clicking on that etc., so have no idea who the original designer is. 
Just beautiful and would love too be able to thank so many designers, just never seem to find out who most are.


----------



## kybrat

Thank you so much for the translation! The scarf is beautiful!


----------



## ReRe

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Browniemom

Lovely scarf. Thank you for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Revan

Love it, thank you.


----------



## missylam

Thank you so much for the beautiful scarf pattern. Wish we had a KAL to do this one. I maybe asking for a lot of help when I try to make it. I have jotted all the comments down.


----------



## lotsagramgram

Melodypop, what are you doing for the cross yarn over? Are you doing a yarn over or M1 I can't see where there would the hole for the YO. Looks good.


Melodypop said:


> This is the start for those interested. I used Vanna's Choice yarn with size 10 1/2 needles.


----------



## israpixie

Cross over means yarn forward. This makes an extra stitch. Remember that the scarf widens by two stitches every other row. Strange terminology I admit. I am now doing a crochet pattern, written in English, instructions are minimal to say the least and also need 'translating'. This is what makes life fun.


----------



## kiwifrau

israpixie said:


> Cross over means yarn forward. This makes an extra stitch. Remember that the scarf widens by two stitches every other row. Strange terminology I admit. I am now doing a crochet pattern, written in English, instructions are minimal to say the least and also need 'translating'. This is what makes life fun.


You are so right when one is translating a pattern from one language to another. I also love the challenge. Can be frustrating at times, but whenever I've finished the project I pat myself on the back, lol!


----------



## Melodypop

When I started it I did a YO and hated the look. So I did make an additional stitch using K1 in front and K1 in back. Not sure how I'm going to pick up the stitches around. After reading on here how Jessica did it, it's to late for me to do it that way. I have a couple of things that are crossing my mind. I will post it when I get to that point. I did want it a little bit wider, yet did not want to use the yarn that was really thick. Hope this helps you.

Norma



lotsagramgram said:


> Melodypop, what are you doing for the cross yarn over? Are you doing a yarn over or M1 I can't see where there would the hole for the YO. Looks good.


----------



## craftilady

What yarn and needles did you use. This is a gorgeous pattern and I want to try it


----------



## cdanzinger

I too didn't like the look of the yarn over, next one I will do a M1.
I don't quite understand the border either. If someone gets that far could you please share.. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## israpixie

cdanzinger said:


> I too didn't like the look of the yarn over, next one I will do a M1.
> I don't quite understand the border either. If someone gets that far could you please share.. Blessings, Cathy


It is not a yarn over, but a yarn forward. Yarn over will give you a hole.


----------



## israpixie

cdanzinger said:


> I too didn't like the look of the yarn over, next one I will do a M1.
> I don't quite understand the border either. If someone gets that far could you please share.. Blessings, Cathy


It is not a yarn over, but a yarn forward. Yarn over will give you a hole.


----------



## cdanzinger

I'm really confused then,, my yo comes out to match the stitch count.. I don't know how you get an extra stitch with just bringing the yarn forward? Blessings, Cathy


----------



## israpixie

cdanzinger said:


> I'm really confused then,, my yo comes out to match the stitch count.. I don't know how you get an extra stitch with just bringing the yarn forward? Blessings, Cathy


Yes, the stitch count will be the same as the yarn over. When you bring the yarn forward, there will be an extra stitch on the return row. It will look like a stitch gone wrong. This way you will not get a hole as there is not as much yarn there as a yarn over. Remember, you bring the yarn forward from a slipped stitch and then knit the next stitch (if I remember the pattern).


----------



## ramram0003

dachsmom said:


> That is a very pretty scarf. Thanks for posting!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Melodypop

Here is the Moon star scarf. This is my first one and I do love the pattern. I learned a great deal from doing this one. I now know what to do and what not to do on my next one. Thank you everyone for all the hints and suggestions. Could not have done it without you.

Norma


lotsagramgram said:


> Melodypop, what are you doing for the cross yarn over? Are you doing a yarn over or M1 I can't see where there would the hole for the YO. Looks good.


----------



## israpixie

That is truly gorgeous. Now I want to make one. Tell me, did you Google how to make a flower? I did, but could find nothing with a colour change on the inside. Yours is great. Please say how you did it. Many thanks.


----------



## vershi

Melodypop said:


> Here is the Moon star scarf. This is my first one and I do love the pattern. I learned a great deal from doing this one. I now know what to do and what not to do on my next one. Thank you everyone for all the hints and suggestions. Could not have done it without you.
> 
> Norma


Wow, that looks lovely, you were very quick, I am still thinking about it. :lol:


----------



## Melodypop

This is what I did, I made an I-Cord then made 5 loops joining them in the middle. I wanted to use Purple inside and first tried using a yarn needle, did not like how it looked, so decided to crochet a round inside the loop. Then I used the yarn needle to close it up. I know it's still not the way I would like it to look and am already planning to make additional changes on my next one. This will be a gift for my Granddaughter in New Hampshire for Christmas.

Norma



israpixie said:


> That is truly gorgeous. Now I want to make one. Tell me, did you Google how to make a flower? I did, but could find nothing with a colour change on the inside. Yours is great. Please say how you did it. Many thanks.


----------



## knitnut1939

Lovely Did you make this with a knitting worsted weight. I have the pattern somewhere but too many WIP's going now!


----------



## kiwifrau

Melodypop said:


> Here is the Moon star scarf. This is my first one and I do love the pattern. I learned a great deal from doing this one. I now know what to do and what not to do on my next one. Thank you everyone for all the hints and suggestions. Could not have done it without you.
> 
> Norma


Absolutely gorgeous! Love the flower with the purple inlay. Gosh you did a great job.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Melodypop said:


> Here is the Moon star scarf. This is my first one and I do love the pattern. I learned a great deal from doing this one. I now know what to do and what not to do on my next one. Thank you everyone for all the hints and suggestions. Could not have done it without you.
> 
> Norma


Ohhhhh beautiful!


----------



## knotlinda

Beautiful...well done


----------



## epzan

How many skeins of yarn did you use? You did a beautiful job.


----------



## lildeb2

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## expatx3

This opens up lots of opportunities for variations. If, like me, you don't like picking up stitches, you could crochet around the edges instead (that's the extent of my crocheting expertise!). Also, if you don't want cables, you could substitute a lace stitch panel down the middle. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## maira norman

Thankyou so very much. Have been looking for something like this for ages.


----------



## Trish3666

Cross over yarn means increase one stitch. I personally don't like this and am going to try and knit into the front and then the back of the stitch. I can't remember if this leaves a hole in the knitting like the cross over yarn does. I hope I have said this in a way you can understand.
With the cable it is pretty easy you put 3 stitches on to a double pointed needle and have this at the front of the work for the first cable then you knit 3 stitches off you main needle the the 3 stitches off the double pointed needle. The next cable you hold the double pointed needle at the back of your work and work 3 stitches off you main needle then the 3 stitches off the double pointed needle. Pretty easy really its just a knit pattern.


----------



## Dsynr

Is the designer using Australian knitting terms? 
It's not an easy to understand pattern; but it is probably no harder to execute than most intermediate patterns.
I decided NOT to make it bc I don't want to have to re-write it so it can be used easily.


----------



## Betty2012

Very interesting pattern. Once you get past the "Turn your work over" puzzle, it looks like it might be "doable" but I'm not too sure . . . .


----------



## babylove818

Thank you Melodypop for posting this. I have just been giving this pattern as a challenge for me me to complete. I was having trouble with the wording "Cross over Yarn" I understand that that means Increase but I wanted to know if you used the M1 method instead or the Knit in front and back stitch method.
I have bought all mly materials and can t wait to start but this will be very helpful
Thankyou all for your ideas.


----------



## Tabbitha

yover8 said:


> That is a beautiful scarf! Thank you very much for reworking the translation into more understandable English terms!!!
> 
> One question:
> 
> Does "cross yarn over" refer to making the cables?


It is an increase so for e.g Knit 12, Make 1


----------



## Tabbitha

snughollow said:


> I may be wrong, but I believe that cross yarn over means an increase. Can anyone else clarify this?


Yes it correct 

I came across this pattern when a lady was asking for some one to make it for her.After quite a few days of trying to figure it out,I was lucky enough to find this easier version on here of the pattern,for which I am very grateful.The pattern was originally in Russian so many have attempted to translate it.It is very easy to do once you get used to the 'layout' and is just 2 rows repeated then the cabling every 10 th row.Worth persevering with for the end result.I have a chart for the cabling if anyone would like me to post it .


----------



## Teacherslew

I have my center portion finished and I put the outer edge on, but I messed it up.  I missed the part that said "Cross yarn over on the slanted edges". I am not sure what this means, my guess is an increase stitch to make the curve lay flat but I don't know where or how how many to do. 

Also I usually do not bind off on a ribbed edge. Do I cast off knit wise or do I continue the pattern as I cast off? 

Hope this makes sense to someone and they can help me out.

Thanks!


----------



## Teacherslew

Could you explain how you completed the outer ribbing? I am unsure of what cross over on the diagonal means. If it is an increase how many did you increase and where? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Tabbitha

Teacherslew said:


> Could you explain how you completed the outer ribbing? I am unsure of what cross over on the diagonal means. If it is an increase how many did you increase and where? Any help would be appreciated.
> I have my center portion finished and I put the outer edge on, but I messed it up.  I missed the part that said "Cross yarn over on the slanted edges". I am not sure what this means, my guess is an increase stitch to make the curve lay flat but I don't know where or how how many to do.
> 
> Also I usually do not bind off on a ribbed edge. Do I cast off knit wise or do I continue the pattern as I cast off?
> 
> Hope this makes sense to someone and they can help me out.
> 
> Thanks!


There are two videos here which may help you, If you are still stuck please ask


----------



## Teacherslew

Thank you for your quick reply and videos. Even though I knew how to do both of those things, it was a good refresher. 

My real problem is with the scarf pattern, it doesn't tell me where to do the increase specifically, or how many increases to make. The pattern just says "cross yarn over on the slanted edges." I have picked up all of the stitches around the center and I have seven stitches on each of the diagonals.

I may have to just give up :shock:


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks!! Love this one.


----------



## Toddytoo

Melodypop said:


> Here is the Moon star scarf. This is my first one and I do love the pattern. I learned a great deal from doing this one. I now know what to do and what not to do on my next one. Thank you everyone for all the hints and suggestions. Could not have done it without you.
> 
> Norma


You did a beautiful job and so FAST. Thank you for your further explanations.


----------



## Jokim

Thank you, kiwifrau for such a beautiful scarf.&#9829;


----------



## kiwifrau

Jokim said:


> Thank you, kiwifrau for such a beautiful scarf.♥


You are welcome......


----------



## BrightMoon

Thanks


----------



## carrey56

Yes if you are knitting bring the wool to the front and then knit the next stitch, it will form a new stitch. 
A big problem with this pattern, is you get to 7 garter stitch on each end and then it tells you to knit 5 before the cable, this should be 7. Then the scarf finishes and it does not give the remainder of the pattern. e.g. there is a double rib around the outside, I am gathering you need to pick up stitches around the circumference then knit the rib. Is this done on a circular needle? also where is the pattern for the flower?


----------



## Schmitt

Yes. It will not let me do as A PDF. I have the pattern. I want to know what yarn was used, needle size etc. Thanks


----------



## hubleyddavis

This is the first time I've seen a pattern on here I've made before. A lady at work stumbled across this in one of her searches last year and we both made one and neither of us were happy with it. It definitely didn't lay as in the picture. I don't know what ever happened with hers but mine went in the Goodwill bin hoping someone else may like it. I hope you have better luck than we did. It looks so wonderful in the picture.


----------

